# Has Bentyl (dicyclomine)helped anyone's D?



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

My doctor has me taking four 10mg pills a day since Lotronex was pulled from the market. I was wondering if it has helped anyone? Did it stop the D? Thanks!


----------



## Throne King (Nov 30, 2000)

I tried that first(5 yrs ago).It didn't work.~TK~


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I take it also, and although it does not help with the D, it DOES cut the intestinal spasms and pain. That is worth taking it for!


----------



## Maureen Kearon (Apr 18, 2000)

Hi, Bentyl works by reducing the mobility of the G,I.tract and slows the production of enzymes and other secretions I have found that it helps me.I dont always use it but it comes in handy if I dont want to take Lomotil or Immodian all the time good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

Just a respectful word of caution...I believe Bentyl is addictive. If taken for long periods of time its effectiveness will be reduced requiring larger and larger dosages to be effective and having withdrawals (worse symptoms than original) upon discontinuation. So where as lotronex could supposedly be taken indefinitely long periods Bentyl can not. I don't think there is anything wrong with occasional Bentyl through rough periods or during high stress situations...but I'd talk to the doctor about long term.Chris


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

Chris where did you see this info? My doctor has acted like if it works then I can stay on it for an indefinite time. I was trying to find info on the net but none of what I saw said it could be addictive. Thanks for any and all advice! Kimmie


----------



## race_ttc (Sep 5, 1999)

I only take bently when I need it, like traveling, or social events. Other than that, I don't take anything. I've been doing this for about 11 years with no addictive symptoms. It does help me with my IBS-D during those tough times. Race


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2000)

I tried dicyclomine several years ago. It didn't work. Just made me very drowsy.------------------Female (IBS-D) - Think Positive!!! It could be worse!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI dicyclomine (die SI clo meen) Bentyl 10 mg 20 mg Bentyl is also available as a Syrup. This drug is available in a generic form. What is dicyclomine? This drug acts on the muscle in the wall of the gut and also the urinary bladder. It relaxes the muscle and prevents spasms from occurring. It also can slightly reduce the production of stomach acid. What is it used for? The main role of this drug is to prevent painful spasm of the gut and urinary bladder. The following conditions may be helped: diarrhea, irritable or spastic bowel, diverticulosis, colic and bladder spasm. It is seldom used in treating peptic ulcers since there are much better drugs now available to reduce stomach acid and heal ulcers. How do I take it? Follow your physician's instructions carefully. Take dicyclomine 30 to 60 minutes before eating for best results. If you also take an antacid, take the antacid after the meal. Taking an antacid at the same time as dicylcomine can interfere with the absorption of this drug. Store at room temperature in a tightly sealed container. Keep all medications away from children. Never share your medications with anyone else. What do I do for a missed dose? If you miss a dose of this medicine, take it as soon as possible. If it is almost time for your next dose, skip the missed dose and return to your regular schedule. Do not double up on this medication. Are there interactions with food or beverages? There are no known food interactions with dicyclomine. This drug can cause constipation which can be prevented by using foods rich in fiber and bran. Alcohol should be used with caution or avoided completely because the combination may cause excessive sedation. Are there interactions with other drugs? An interaction generally means that one drug may increase or decrease the effect of another drug. Also, the more medications a person takes, the more likely there will be a drug interaction. Interactions with this drug may occur with the following: monoamine oxidase (MAO) inhibitors (Nardil, Parnate) sedatives (Ambien, Dalmane, Restoril) antidepressants (Haldol, Elavil) antacids antihistamines (Benadryl) cimetidine (Tagamet) prednisone digoxin (Lanoxin) metoclopramide (Reglan) thiazide diuretics (Dyazide, hydrochlorothiazide) amantadine (Symmetrel) cardiac rhythm regulators (Pronestyl, quinidine) Is there a problem if I have another disorder or disease? At times, a drug may have a different or enhanced effect when other diseases are present. At other times, the drug may worsen or effect another disease. With this drug, the following disorders may be a problem: glaucoma prostate enlargement - BPH hypertension (high blood pressure) congestive heart failure severe ulcerative colitis where bowel movements have stopped What about allergies? People who have known allergies or asthma may be at an increased risk for a reaction from any new medication. The physician should always know a patient's allergy history. Signs of an allergic reaction are skin rash, hives and itching. Of course, a person should not take dicyclomine if there has been a previous reaction to this or other antispasmodic drugs. What if I'm pregnant, considering pregnancy or breast-feeding? Most females now know that, if possible, no drug, including alcohol, should be taken during pregnancy or lactation. The potential danger, of course, is an injury to the baby. However, some drugs are much safer than others in this regard. So, the FDA has a grading system for each drug which reflects what is known medically. It ranks drugs from A, where medical studies show no evidence for danger to the fetus or mother, to B, C, D and X, where the medical evidence indicates that the risk to the fetus outweighs any benefit to the mother. Dicyclomine is ranked B. Always consult your physician before taking any drug during or when planning pregnancy. What are the effects on sexual function? Dicyclomine can cause impotence in some patients. In nursing mothers, it can cause suppression of breast milk. Are there other precautions? Dicyclomine may make you dizzy, drowsy or blur your vision. Do not drive or operate hazardous machinery while taking this medication until the effects of the drug have been determined. This medication may decrease your ability to perspire. Do not become overheated in extremely hot weather or during exercise or other activities, as heat stroke may occur. Severe mental changes have occasionally been reported in individuals who are sensitive to this group of drugs. Symptoms include confusion, short-term memory loss, hallucinations or agitation. These symptoms usually resolve within 12 to 48 hours after discontinuation of the drug. Dicyclomine should not be used in infants less than 6 months of age. It has been reported to cause serious respiratory problems in infants. How long is it safe to take dicyclomine? The side effects are usually the limiting factor in the length of use of dicyclomine. As long as the side effects are tolerable or there is no  change in the intensity of the side effects, the drug can be used long-term with physician supervision. How about side effects? Adverse reactions can occur with any drug, even over-the-counter medications. Some of these are mild such as a stomach upset, which may be avoided by taking the medication with food. Minor reactions may go away on their own but if they persist, contact the physician. For major reactions, the patient should contact the physician immediately. For dicyclomine, the following are the observed side effects: Minor: headache drowsiness dizziness rapid heartbeat dry mouth nausea vomiting constipation rash Major: difficult urination confusion blurred vision A physician's comment... This drug relieves symptoms. It does not cure an underlying disorder. It can be used long-term if there are no side effects. Some people have problems with constipation while taking this drug. The addition of fiber to the diet is helpful. ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

It did not help my D at all!! I thought at first that it was for D. But then I learned it was more for the pain then the D. Well if I could stop the D, I wouldn't have the pain! LOL So I stopped taking it, and it sits in my medicine cabinet untouched. I probably will just throw it out. It was useless to me.Jennifer


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

Thanks Eric that was very helpful! Thanks to everyone else too. So far I have been off the Lotronex for four days and have been on the bentyl. The bentyl seems to be helping or the Lotronex hasn't completely worn off. But I don't have any side effects!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Kimmie - Bentyl was okay for me. No side effects. But it was more for the spasms than controlling the D. My doc only gave me a two month script for it and once I finished that, I didn't ask for it again. It didn't make that HUGE of difference for me.


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

I took Bentyl for about 10 years. The druggy feeling subsides after a while. The only side effect I remember is rapid pulse all the time. It helps but is not as reliable as Lotronex was. Maybe if Nader gets bored, he can search high and low and find 5 people who have died during the time they took Bentyl (not proven related) and find someone who has had glaucoma, prostate enlargement, high blood pressure, congestive heart failure, and severe ulcerative colitis where bowel movements have stopped, then he could have it removed from the market also and HE could live happily ever after.


----------



## Bakerstreetmuse (Nov 27, 2000)

I too use this drug when things are at there worst. It doesn't stop the D, but it does help with the immediacy of it. In other words I don't have to run out of a meeting when an attack hits I can wait for a more comveniant time. My Doc. didn't say any thing about addiction, but he did tell me not to use it daily, only when I'm at my worst.CheersJon


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

I took Bentyl for awhile. It did okay for me, but the side effects were too much. I couldn't stand the dizzy feeling. It did help with the spasms, though. The cramps were almost non-existent while taking it. The D didn't really subside, but it did make "episodes" easier to handle without the pain. The dizziness was just too much to handle for me. Bentyl reacts differently for everyone (as with most drugs), so I hope it works for your D. Keep us posted on how it is going for you.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I take Bentyl for spasms too, and my doc said it's perfectly fine to take on a long term basis if I need to. It's not an addictive drug.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2000)

I tried bentyl and it made me dizzy ans queasy....librax works beautifully for me and it is constipating. It does help me tremendously with mt D along with caltrate and one fibercon before bed. with this combo I have 90 percent lost that nagging urge to go go go !!!!!


----------

